# Cooking in the Garage



## Nik_B (Aug 21, 2008)

Does anybody here cook in their garage? Wondering what kind of ventilation you have in there?? And what your set-up is like?


----------



## hatfield44 (Dec 3, 2009)

I bake the stuff that I powdercoat.  I have a 27 1/2" range that someone gave me.  I open the door set a couple box fans around the range blowing out the door.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 7, 2010)

I have an electronic grill setup on my garage for our weekend drinking sessions once in a while...  I can also unplug it easily and put it in the garden.


----------



## Admin (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm currently looking into installing a outdoor kitchen for the summers. Before that though if it got cold I had a few Coleman burners for deep frying out in the garage. What model electric grill do you have frozenstar?


----------



## robaljoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Cooking in the Garage..........not a bad idea


----------



## can-am-dan (Mar 23, 2010)

same here i use coleman grill, i'll be putting a microwave soon for those fightnights with the boys, it's fast for a feast of Nachos...:0)


----------



## jeniferdesauza (Apr 27, 2010)

I also keep my motorbike clothing in the garage/ kitchen, guess what this also stinks, I pulled up at the traffic lights on my bike the other day and could smell curry, I was looked to see if the smell was coming from a restaurant, but then realised it was me, it was wafting up from my jacket and scarf, I carried on down to B&Q to buy a drill bit, stood there in a long queue, there were lots of people making that sniffing noise as if to say I can smell that but its not me, every one was shuffling around rather uneasily hoping the person behind them was not thinking it was them, i have to say at that point I could of broke wind then they really would have the full benefit.


----------



## siddle (May 18, 2011)

Good ventilation removes stale cooking odors and thin layers of cooking grease that will coat everything. Ventilation will help keep your kitchen clean and sanitary.


----------



## janellelk (May 26, 2011)

We have a microwave in the garage, which does not really require any ventilation.  The smell of popcorn is great to me!


----------



## mustanggarage (May 27, 2011)

I have a microwave in the garage also.  I use it to warm up leftovers for the dogs and I keep some gut bomb burritos and hot pockets in there for when I am working and don't want to stop and eat.  or when I come home from work at 3 in the morning and I am hungry.


----------



## siddle (May 30, 2011)

Never thought of bringing our Microwave to the garage. Thanks guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (May 30, 2011)

Every time I read this thread, I cringe thinking about someone using a charcoal grill in a garage without sufficient ventilation. Just remember that carbon monoxide can and will kill! 

OK, I feel better!


----------

